# Waltz tune?



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi,

Could anyone enlighten me as to where this tune comes from (or if it's my own creation), if you can excuse the voice, try and imagine the tune with a waltz accompaniment.

http://www.box.net/shared/j5yevzuezb

Many thanks
Scott

P.S Not my voice :lol:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

It is part of the _Gold and Silver_ Waltz by Franz Lehár.


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm... I noticed that the tune wasn't quoted note-for-note in Lehár's piece, although it does have a likeness.

Any other ideas, anyone?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

scottlens said:


> Hmm... I noticed that the tune wasn't quoted note-for-note in Lehár's piece, although it does have a likeness.
> 
> Any other ideas, anyone?


If you listen to the piece for long enough (a few minutes in), the tune appears EXACTLY as it was on your humming file.

It is DEFINITELY the _Gold and Silver_ Waltz - no doubt.


----------



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, thanks

If you look at this:






could you tell me the time index where it occurs please?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I owe you a huge apology. I was referring to a faulty memory and a wrongly-labelled music file. The waltz is actually (still by Lehár) _Lippen schweigen_ from his operetta _The Merry Widow_. It is usually known simply as the _Merry Widow Waltz_.

Glad we sorted that out!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

see you.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> see you.
> 
> Martin


Ayyyy was just listening to this today on my MP3 player. After not listening to it in almost a year, it's growing on me again.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

very folkloric:






nice waltzes


----------

